# chutar gato morto



## Pilar Obón

¡Hola!
A ver, una difícil (para mí).

El contexto:

É sacanagem! É chutar gato morto!

Lo de sacanagem ya lo sé, pero no lo puedo escribir aquí. Pero lo de chutar gato morto, evidentemente es una expresión, pero no sé a qué se refiere. Espero su invaluable ayuda.
Gracias, los quiero
Pilar


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pilar Obón said:


> ¡Hola!
> A ver, una difícil (para mí).
> 
> El contexto:
> 
> É sacanagem! É chutar gato morto!
> 
> Lo de sacanagem ya lo sé, pero no lo puedo escribir aquí. Pero lo de chutar gato morto, evidentemente es una expresión, pero no sé a qué se refiere. Espero su invaluable ayuda.
> Gracias, los quiero
> Pilar


?De qué sirve patear a un gato muerto (si él ya está muerto)?

De allí viene la expresión, es decir, hacer algo que no le servirá para nada. O tal vez, si se trata de una persona que yá no está más en el contexto, sería desperdício de tiempo y falta de educación, hablar mal de esta persona que ya no puede reaccionar. 

Me expliqué?


----------



## Tomby

_Edito_ o post por resposta errada indicada pelo WhoSoyEu.
Peço desculpa aos meus colegas Pilar, Ricardo, Who e quem leu esta resposta antes de apagá-la.
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tomb, no Brasil, essa expressão é como o Ricardo diz. "Chutar gato morto" é fazer algo inútil.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Gracias a todos, chicos. Me quedó muy claro el significado.
Son un sol.
Pilar


----------



## GOODVIEW

Apenas como curiosidade. Eu não conhecia a expressão _chutar gato morto_  mas sim_  chutar cachorro morto. _Joguei no Google para ver o que acontecia e deu cachorro na cabeça: 243.000 ocorrências contra 1.400 para gato.

Estendendo a pesquisa, verifiquei os seguintes resultados em portugues:

Rato: 1 ocorrência
Cavalo: 497
Galinha: 299
Onça: 3
Macaco: 1

Em espanhol:

_Patear un perro muerto_: 955
Gato: 4 (uma do WordReference - ou seja, esta aqui)
Caballo: 7

OBS: Em ingles, só encontrei referencias com cavalo - 67.500.

Cheguei às seguintes conclusões: nas duas línguas, predomina a expressão com cachorro, apesar da relativa pouca expressividade em espanhol. Em portugues, no entanto, as pessoas usam de criatividade usando, aparentemente, o bicho que lhes vier à cabeça.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

GOODVIEW said:


> Apenas como curiosidade. Eu não conhecia a expressão _chutar gato morto_  mas sim_  chutar cachorro morto. _Joguei no Google para ver o que acontecia e deu cachorro na cabeça: 243.000 ocorrências contra 1.400 para gato.
> 
> Estendendo a pesquisa, verifiquei os seguintes resultados em portugues:
> 
> Rato: 1 ocorrência
> Cavalo: 497
> Galinha: 299
> Onça: 3
> Macaco: 1
> 
> Em espanhol:
> 
> _Patear un perro muerto_: 955
> Gato: 4 (uma do WordReference - ou seja, esta aqui)
> Caballo: 7
> 
> OBS: Em ingles, só encontrei referencias com cavalo - 67.500.
> 
> Cheguei às seguintes conclusões: nas duas línguas, predomina a expressão com cachorro, apesar da relativa pouca expressividade em espanhol. Em portugues, no entanto, as pessoas usam de criatividade usando, aparentemente, o bicho que lhes vier à cabeça.



Muito interessante a sua pesquisa.... de verdade.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Realmente, muito interessante. Eu nunca havia escutado essa expressão com outro bicho que não fosse o gato. Mas, como você diz, nossa imaginação é muito fértil.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Lo interesante es que en México no tenemos una expresión así. Lo más parecido sería "echar agua al pozo". ¿O sé hay una expresión así y yo no lo sé?
Besos a todos y gracias
Pilar


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pilar Obón said:


> Lo interesante es que en México no tenemos una expresión así. Lo más parecido sería "echar agua al pozo". ¿O sé hay una expresión así y yo no lo sé?
> Besos a todos y gracias
> Pilar


Hay otra expresión parecida a la tuya, en español, que conozco de Bolivia: "llevar leña al monte".


----------



## Fer BA

Pilar:
Aquí decimos _atar perros con chorizos._

_Sacanagem_ se puede traducir también como _canallada _(politicamente correcta, no como la que pensás ).

Ricardo:

En inglés es _to beat a dead horse_ (*8.3M* de entradas en Google).


----------



## Fer BA

Oi, agora eu tenho uma dúvida....

_Chutar cachorro morto_....não é o mesmo que _beat a dead horse_....né? fazer algo inútil....mas 1. Covardia, bater em alguém sem iguais condições; 2. Vencer algo ou alguém já tido (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=826905)

Se fosse assim então em castelhano sería _hacer leña del árbol caído_ (e não _atar perros con chorizos)._

WSE: _leña al monte _es darle algo a alguien que ya tiene demasiado de eso (dinero a un rico)http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=alkonageneral&page=showid&id=62566


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fer BA said:


> WSE: _leña al monte _es darle algo a alguien que ya tiene demasiado de eso (dinero a un rico)http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=es&base=alkonageneral&page=showid&id=62566


Es decir, una acción inútil no te parece, Fer? Es como traer una mujer bonita a Rio. O echar agua al pozo.


----------



## Fer BA

WhoSoyEu said:


> Es decir, una acción inútil no te parece, Fer? Es como traer una mujer bonita a Rio. O echar agua al pozo.


 
Claro que sim.  Sobretudo isso de levar uma mulher bonita a Rio...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Who, Fer,
Como diz o texto original apresentado pela Pilar, acho que é, mais do que fazer algo inútil, fazer uma sacanagem, uma maldade com quem não tem mais como reagir. Como está bem descrito aqui.

Trazer mulher para o Rio de Janeiro seria mais _levar sanduíche para banquete"... _


----------



## Fer BA

Concordo. 
Chutar gato morto = hacer leña del árbol caido. 
Levar mulher bonita a Rio = levar gelo à Antártida


----------



## Nonstar

Taking coals to Newcastle.


----------



## Pilar Obón

Chicos, sus aportaciones podrían formar un diccionario. ¿Saben lo listos que son?
Muchas gracias a todos.
Pilar


----------

